# Maxtor Onetouch III won't accept MP3 files from Mac



## ro_13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi All,
I was wanting to transfer some MP3 files from my Macbook Intel Duo running Mac OSX 10.4.11 to my Maxtor Onetouch III 300Gb external hard drive. I keep getting the message "The item (MP3 file) could not be moved because (External Hard drive filename) could not be modified.
The external hard drive was connected to another PC. I can access the files stored on the hard drive from the Apple. I don't want to lose the files stored on the hard drive. 
Hope someone can help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what format is the hard drive. if its ntfs, then the mac can't write to it, and i'm guessing thats the problem you're having. for the mac to write to a pc hard drive, it needs to be fat32 or older (like fat16 or msdos). so if you plan on using this drive with both computers, and what both computers to see everything, you'll have to format it fat32. but if the pc doesn't need to see files from the mac, you can partition the drive, one ntfs for the pc, and the rest for the mac.


----------

